# Anyone on here have grain-free dairy goats?



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 14, 2016)

I know that most dairy breeds need grain after they kid and/or during their whole lactation. But I am curious as to know if any BYHers have dairy goats whom they don't feed any grain and if that goat has good condition. 
I've heard that Nigerian Dwarf goats don't need grain (correct me if I'm wrong), although most feed them some. 

Our goal is that all of our cows will be 100 percent grassfed (we cull the ones that need grain, and most of our cows are crossbred so that they will be hardier). I would like to do the same with our goats.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 14, 2016)

Just some of my first thoughts... higher protein feed boosts milk production, and grain has more protein than most forages. If you are trying to save money, grain is the most efficient way to boost protein. If it's about having all grass fed animals and not as much about saving money, you could feed alfalfa (ex. we feed Chaffhaye since dry baled alfalfa is not readily accessible here, and pellets are another option but our sheep won't eat them) as a way to increase protein while feeding legume leaves instead of a seed. 

As far as finding the right goat for the grass-fed dairy task, I would choose a line that has twins instead of triplets (or more). You might also find a goat that has been crossed with a meat breed (Nubian x Boer is pretty common) or try milking a pure meat breed. The dwarves seem to stay pretty stocky no matter what  but they also just don't produce the quantities of milk per goat that a larger goat would. I have seen a few grass-fed dairies succeed with alfalfa and Oberhasli goats. 

Really curious to see what others say!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't care much at all about milk production, the reason I want grassfed goats and cows is because animals weren't originally made to eat grain, and we like to do things the natural way (if it's possible). Also, it costs money to pay for grain, and alfalfa pellets/hay or chaffhaye is cheaper for us. 

Our two Myotonic goats will have Mini-Lamancha cross kids and I might keep a doeling or two and keep them as future milk goats, and I'm hoping that they will be grain-free.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2016)

If in the wild, they could browse at will, eating wild grain heads, woody plants, and whatever suited their fancy.  Milk production might not be optimal in those that don't get it, which means less or lower quality milk for kids and more nutrition getting pulled from the dam's body to produce that milk.  Another thought is that if feeding alfalfa, the goat may need to have its phosphorus and calcium intake balanced or risk health issues.

That said, if you are not milking or having kids on the ground, and the goat's nutritional and caloric needs are satisfied through use of minerals and quality hay, then no concentrate needed.  But if milk is needed, it would be hard to make sure the dam is getting enough of what she needs as a domestic critter versus a wild one that could venture as needed to find what she needs.


----------

